# He Is HERE!!! I am oficially MOM! ....details,updates and now PICS!



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok for those of you who know I am having a little boy.My first baby, He's due August 19th.

I am 32 weeks along now. I only have 55 days left................*NOW 37 weeks 3 days along or 19days left* (but who's counting lol)

So just thought I would give a little update I went to my checkup today. I go every 2weeks now and pretty soon he is bumping me to every week so I know it's getting down to the wire!

When I went in again today I got to have another 3d/4d sonogram.

I wanted to post the pics here and you all can see how he's grown and progressed.

* I apologize in advance for SO MANY PICS, I'm already a crazy picture taking mom!

This was at 15 weeks:*









*A 3/d sonogram pic at 15 weeks: He was so much skinnier*










*Now here are some newer pics (I was 29 weeks along)*  



















lol he's saying _*No pictures PLEASE!!*_










A little foot










edited to change subject line, was 32 weeks and updated to 36 weeks


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so these are more recent pics from the newest sonogram (32 weeks) He is getting little chubby face and filling out.

Thanks for looking at all my pics, I love this little man so much already.



















*Too many pics!! I AM SO STRESSED OUT MOM!! *


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...does he look like you? Or his daddy?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Awww...does he look like you? Or his daddy?


Honestly I can't tell. I would LOVE to say me. I mean I figure I carry him,I am going to give birth he should at least look like me 

But from what I can tell he definitely does not look like me. He has some of his dad's features but so far I still dont have a clear picture of who I think he looks like.

Hopefully he comes out with a little of the best from both!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the one of his little foot.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How precious. I have to say those 3D u/s pics are amazing. I wish they had that technology available when I was pregnant.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

The pictures are unbelievable!  There was nothing like that 18 years ago when I went through that.

He's a handsome little boy.  Congratulations, I hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

aaawwwhhh...he's adorable...i miss being pregnant...i loved it...congratulations!  now that i've replied to this, i will be able to track it with new replies to posts...yay!  looking forward to seeing more of the little man...


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Awww how sweet. How awesome is it that they can take pictures that turn out so clear. He's so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, those are so cool! 

Congratulations.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Congratulations


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Awe...this makes me wish for another grandchild.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

The pics are great. I just had a new grandson born on May 1.  He weighed 8pounds 8 ounces. He now already weighs 13 pounds 8 ounces. He is a big boy. Hope all continues to go well. Congratulations!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations!!

Sigh... I have grandbaby-lust.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Those pictures are really amazing.  You can almost see his personality coming through!  Did they give you an idea of how much he weighs now?  Definitely not too many pictures!  Too cute!  Take care!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and Well wishes.

We are super excited, can't wait for him to get here.



Cindergayle said:


> The pics are great. I just had a new grandson born on May 1. He weighed 8pounds 8 ounces. He now already weighs 13 pounds 8 ounces. He is a big boy. Hope all continues to go well. Congratulations!


Congrats on your grandson! He is growing nicely! 

They get bigger SO fast, as I am sure all you guys well know. 
My sisters little girl was born Feb. 19th and she's doing all kinds of new tricks now.
She's not even like a newbie anymore at all.  I want to keep them tiny forever!



Carol Hanrahan said:


> Those pictures are really amazing. You can almost see his personality coming through! Did they give you an idea of how much he weighs now? Definitely not too many pictures! Too cute! Take care!


Thanks Carol, He was about 4lbs in those latest pictures. They took all of his measurements (I guess as accurately as they can from inside the womb) and he measures at 51% of all babies at that age. So basically exactly normal-mid range.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> aaawwwhhh...he's adorable...i miss being pregnant...i loved it...congratulations!  now that i've replied to this, i will be able to track it with new replies to posts...yay! looking forward to seeing more of the little man...


 Thanks so much, and Yes track away with us!

Also I am always amazed when people say they miss being pregnant. My sister was like you she LOVED it. 
I haven't had any complications or problems and although I LOVE the baby and would go thru it all again just to get him here, I DO NOT LIKE PREGNANCY! LOL

Like I said its not because I have had a bad or hard time. I don't have anything really to complain about I just will be really glad when this is over. I will be better prepared for the experience on baby#2


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I never knew they could do pics like that


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

congrats on the little guy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow amazing pics.You don't have to long to wait now 

Hopefully where you are you aren't getting this miserable heat.It would have to be no fun to be very pregnant and dealing with the heat,I would think?(I have never been pregnant so am guessing)

Stay cool and stay well


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How precious. It is so amazing how much detail you get with the ultrasound pictures. Did they give you a frame for the 3D ultrasound pictures? I work with Maternial Fetal Medicine offices and some of ours give the cutest picture frames to go with the 3D pictures.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the comps on the little guy!! We appreciate it and can't wait for out of the womb picture updates!



Sugar said:


> Hopefully where you are you aren't getting this miserable heat.It would have to be no fun to be very pregnant and dealing with the heat,I would think?(I have never been pregnant so am guessing)
> 
> Stay cool and stay well


Of course we live in Texas and we break 100+ most days of the week! The heat is exhausting but most days I try to just keep cool and stay indoors or water activitys.

No Kathy they didn't offer frames. I did get an amazing teddy bear that they implanted with a recording device and when you squeeze the bear it is my babys actual heartbeat. I love it!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotta love the 3D u/s!!! Wow. I have never seen the stills. only video. 
Congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> *Too many pics!! I AM SO STRESSED OUT MOM!! *


This one is too funny! You can just see him hiding from photographers... "No more pictures, please!"

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I, too, wish there had been that technology available when I was pregnant 32 and 27 years ago. It's fascinating to look at the pictures, especially the 3D ones. 

55 days?  Let's see. My birthday is August 19th. Maybe you'll hit it!

Keep the pictures coming, and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know you can get such a clear pictures now. Thanks for sharing. It's so exciting. 

I bet you can't wait to see him in person.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

What wonderful photos!    It is amazing how sharp and clear they are.  He is sure a cute little boy -- and 4 lbs already.  Amazing. . . simply amazing!  Soon you will be holding your angel in your arms.  Take care.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Cindy Yes, the technology is amazing isn't it.

Thanks, My due date is Aug.19th so I am hoping anytime on or before that date! 

Thanks Shizu and Tippy for the well wishes.

Tippy, I feel like it is amazing as well. I know babies are born everyday but this one feels like its different (only to me of course lol) But childbirth and pregnancy truly is a miracle. When I see the full little human that is forming in there I am truly amazed at the process and the miracle of it all.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

If you're amazed now, just wait until you have him in your arms. There's nothing like it! (Personally, and I don't mean to start any sort of controversy, if a woman didn't believe in God before giving birth, I don't know how she wouldn't believe after seeing that perfect baby. To quote Geoff, "Just sayin'.")


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> If you're amazed now, just wait until you have him in your arms. There's nothing like it! (Personally, and I don't mean to start any sort of controversy, if a woman didn't believe in God before giving birth, I don't know how she wouldn't believe after seeing that perfect baby. To quote Geoff, "Just sayin'.")


I promise you that is exactly what someone told me a few days ago.

I am now getting pretty scared but also looking forward to the experience and emotions.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Edit: was going to write something then accidentally posted


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so happy for you.  There is absolutely no emotion that compares to the first time you hold your new baby.  Well, unless it is the first time you see him smile -- or better yet the first time you hear him laugh -- or. . .  Faith overcomes fear.  I know very soon you will be experiencing the joy, fulfillment and hope that a baby brings.  I know all will go well and you are in my prayers.  Blessings to you.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

and it start again with the 2nd one too.
congrats


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

WOW ! The pix's are incredible....  I'm sure that you new son will be surprised to see those later in life; probably when he has a serious girl friend, Ha!
Wish I had pix like that of my two daughters, but at least I was there for the delivery....awesome.

Wishing you all the best. 
                                           Brian


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Tippy said:


> I am so happy for you. There is absolutely no emotion that compares to the first time you hold your new baby. Well, unless it is the first time you see him smile -- or better yet the first time you hear him laugh -- or. . . Faith overcomes fear. I know very soon you will be experiencing the joy, fulfillment and hope that a baby brings. I know all will go well and you are in my prayers. Blessings to you.


Thank you so much for your kind words. It is almost the end of the line now. Down to the last 30 days and I couldn't be more excited,anxious,nervous,scared,happy all mixed together! I go to the doctor on Thursday and I will update then and let everyone know if I am proceeding along at all. (hopefully something is happening.)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

brianm said:


> WOW ! The pix's are incredible.... I'm sure that you new son will be surprised to see those later in life; probably when he has a serious girl friend, Ha!
> Wish I had pix like that of my two daughters, but at least I was there for the delivery....awesome.
> 
> Wishing you all the best.
> Brian


The pictures were amazing, and the sonogram technician lady kept saying "I wish we could get a good clear pic of him" meanwhile I was thinking OMG those are UNREAL! LOL

Thanks Brian!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Less than a month you'll be meeting your baby. How exciting.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Less than a month you'll be meeting your baby. How exciting.


Shizu I can't wait!! (I guess I have to though ) Truly it seems surreal that I will be a mom and have my own child within a months time.

I'm not sure I am ready for this, although I have felt prepared up until this point. *Nervous*


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Your pictures are unbelievable!!!  It must be wonderful to have such an amazing bond already!  Good luck!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You will do just fine.    

You won't be able to have a good night sleep for a while after he's in your arm so you better sleep a lot now. LOL.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Shizu said:


> You will do just fine.
> 
> You won't be able to have a good night sleep for a while after he's in your arm so you better sleep a lot now. LOL.


Thank you for the confidence 

At this point I sleep so much If I sleep any more I will be dead, but I know it is the end of it soon so I am enjoying every nap I get.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Your pictures are unbelievable!!! It must be wonderful to have such an amazing bond already! Good luck!!


Thanks, I hope on thursday the doctor says things are going along and maybe even get the baby a little bit sooner than expected (although hopeful I doubt that will happen!) 

Thanks again F1!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

What a sweet baby! Congrats! Thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

He is beautiful, I bet he takes after you.    I'm only 12 1/2 weeks pregnant  and I can't wait to be where you are.  As soon as I found out I been updating ev1 on Kindleboards.  Ev1 here is so wonderful and so supportive.  I'm hoping to do one of those 4d u/s soon.  Congrats, and keep us updated.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh -- I can't believe you are getting so close.  I am sure you are beginning to feel somewhat uncomfortable -- always did wonder how so much baby could fit in one little womb.  The time passes quickly and then your very own baby boy to love and cherish.  You don't get a lot of rest after the baby comes -- or at least I didn't.  THEN when I could sleep all I wanted to do was watch my daughter sleep.  LOL!  Can hardly wait to hear when your baby is born and see the new photos.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> What a sweet baby! Congrats! Thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures.


Thank you so much, I love sharing the pics and can't wait until I have so many more "out of the womb" pics to share with you all!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> He is beautiful, I bet he takes after you.  I'm only 12 1/2 weeks pregnant and I can't wait to be where you are. As soon as I found out I been updating ev1 on Kindleboards. Ev1 here is so wonderful and so supportive. I'm hoping to do one of those 4d u/s soon. Congrats, and keep us updated.


Congrats on your pregnancy as well. I follow your baby thread also! I commented over there a few times, I hope all is going well for you and that you are feeling good. I was amazed with the 4d u/s. Less than 30 days for me now, and a tad early will be ok by me since everything for baby is ready and waiting!  Keep me and kb very updated on your pregnancy also! Its so fun!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Thank you so much, I love sharing the pics and can't wait until I have so many more "out of the womb" pics to share with you all!


Kool, When are you due? I lost track of the weeks... easy for me as I am not all uncomfortable and stuff like you are right now...  Sowwy.... Ya still luv me though right?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Oh -- I can't believe you are getting so close. I am sure you are beginning to feel somewhat uncomfortable -- always did wonder how so much baby could fit in one little womb. The time passes quickly and then your very own baby boy to love and cherish. You don't get a lot of rest after the baby comes -- or at least I didn't. THEN when I could sleep all I wanted to do was watch my daughter sleep. LOL! Can hardly wait to hear when your baby is born and see the new photos.


I feel less mobile now, but honestly I think this end part is better than the beginning for me at least. I hated the morning sickness stage that seemed to last FOREVER (not really but to me it felt that way)

I actually get surprised that everyday I still feel really good and I told my mom in a way I wish I was feeling bad or slowing down a bit because I think then I would at least "feel" like I was getting close to the end. This just feels like I could go on this way for another 2 months (hopefully that DOES NOT happen) 

I cant wait to update with baby pics and I will bring my laptop to the hosp! Thanks everyone for all the kind words and encouragement. Next stop l&d lol.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I feel less mobile now, but honestly I think this end part is better than the beginning for me at least. I hated the morning sickness stage that seemed to last FOREVER (not really but to me it felt that way)
> 
> I actually get surprised that everyday I still feel really good and I told my mom in a way I wish I was feeling bad or slowing down a bit because I think then I would at least "feel" like I was getting close to the end. This just feels like I could go on this way for another 2 months (hopefully that DOES NOT happen)
> I cant wait to update with baby pics and I will bring my laptop to the hosp! Thanks everyone for all the kind words and encouragement. Next stop l&d lol.


Yes, I was a'wondering how you did Florida while THAT far along... Was it really not bad? I never heard you complain once... I mean on here. How is your cutie... Riley is it?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Kool, When are you due? I lost track of the weeks... easy for me as I am not all uncomfortable and stuff like you are right now...  Sowwy.... Ya still luv me though right?


Of course I still love you!

I am due Aug 19th so less than a month left now. I am 36 weeks now and whoever started the "nine months" thing was a liar LOL. I have been pregnant for over nine months and 10months by the time it is over. Obviously other moms already know this but it was a shock to me once I actually started adding things up  They tricked me!

But now I am almost done and I am already packed hospital bags for me and baby Pat. All bottles,plugs,cribs,clothes,swings,bassinets etc etc etc everything is ready now EXCEPT baby! Mom keeps saying he will come when hes ready but since I am ready now I think he should be too lol. I cant complain to much though just hope hes healthy and cute! x0x0


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yes, I was a'wondering how you did Florida while THAT far along... Was it really not bad? I never heard you complain once... I mean on here. How is your cutie... Riley is it?


Florida was hot and if you ask the people around me I think they would disagree with you on the complaining bit LOL.

The heat was aggrevating more than anything but being in Texas pretty much I was used to it just not the humidity.

Riley is so good now, I was scared he had to be hospitalized at the vet for 3 days and I was so nervous. He has never gotten sick like that before but he is great now! Thank you for asking and remembering us! I hope your bil and family are all doing good. I noticed in another thread you said he might even be getting out soon. That truly is prayers answered! Hope all is well


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Of course I still love you!
> I am due Aug 19th so less than a month left now. I am 36 weeks now and whoever started the "nine months" thing was a liar LOL. I have been pregnant for over nine months and 10months by the time it is over. Obviously other moms already know this but it was a shock to me once I actually started adding things up  They tricked me!
> But now I am almost done and I am already packed hospital bags for me and baby Pat. All bottles,plugs,cribs,clothes,swings,bassinets etc etc etc everything is ready now EXCEPT baby! Mom keeps saying he will come when hes ready but since I am ready now I think he should be too lol. I cant complain to much though just hope hes healthy and cute! x0x0


Yep! It's ten! I had my girl 3 1/2 months early! Soooo she was born August 23 but was due Nov. 29... or possibly even Dec. 6... you know how they have that week at first to play around with... they never did get past that before I went into labor @ 25 weeks, I was even in labor when they did my U/S to find out what she was, although I did not know that those horrible back pains were the beginning of labor! So back to the hospital I went, I was in Beaumont and had to drive to Houston because Beaumont could not take me that early... you should know Beaumont right, near Lousiana on I-10? Yea, that was some drive in labor!

Sooo, is your puppy doggie ok? It's Riley or Bailey, right?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Florida was hot and if you ask the people around me I think they would disagree with you on the complaining bit LOL.
> 
> The heat was aggrevating more than anything but being in Texas pretty much I was used to it just not the humidity.
> 
> Riley is so good now, I was scared he had to be hospitalized at the vet for 3 days and I was so nervous. He has never gotten sick like that before but he is great now! Thank you for asking and remembering us! I hope your bil and family are all doing good. I noticed in another thread you said he might even be getting out soon. That truly is prayers answered! Hope all is well


OOPs our posts crossed. I thought you had forgotten to answer about Riley, I thought that he was Riley, and the other lady's friend had Bailey (ya'll talked about them once I remember) Anyway I am glad he is ok, I had one like him named Mica she was my baby, before I had my girlie, I had her a very long time. He is soooo cute, like that he wears bows too CUTIE-PaTOOTIE!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yep! It's ten! I had my girl 3 1/2 months early! Soooo she was born August 23 but was due Nov. 29... or possibly even Dec. 6... you know how they have that week at first to play around with... they never did get past that before I went into labor @ 25 weeks, I was even in labor when they did my U/S to find out what she was, although I did not know that those horrible back pains were the beginning of labor!


Wow 25 weeks must have been very scary! Your daughter must have been so tiny, how long did she have to stay in the hospital?Was she in there Past your original due date? I'm glad all turned out well but at the time it must have been so scary. I couldn't imagine making that drive in labor and uncertainty. 
I complain alot about the length of time and I feel like I have been pregnant forever now and I still have a bit left but I know I would have been terrified to go into labor super early.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> but since I am ready now I think he should be too lol.


HA! Better get used to it... things will be on someone else's schedule for a while.... 



Spoiler



(How long? I have no idea. Six years and counting....)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kool,
We are all so excited for you (and Neversleeps as well).
It is neat that you have made us kinda an extended family.
And we are happy to share your joy and your journey.

My youngest is 24 and she is very special to us.  We also have 3 boys.  The middle two were twins.  Born almost 1 month early and were both almost 5 pounds each.  Lost some weight immediately and so they kept my wife and one of the twins for a few days more and then we went home with only one baby and had to go back and get the second twin when he got back to 5 pounds.  They didn't have the fancy equipment 40 years ago and some doctors (ours was one) didn't use all that was available.  So we got surprised by the twins - and also were surprised by the early delivery.  

Things are so much better now.

But I advise you to keep some time in your life to be "just you".  And keep some time to be "just a couple".  And then you will enjoy the rest of the time when you will have no choice but to be "a family".  But find a way to have a life as an individual and find a time for just you and your husband.

Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> But I advise you to keep some time in your life to be "just you". And keep some time to be "just a couple". And then you will enjoy the rest of the time when you will have no choice but to be "a family". But find a way to have a life as an individual and find a time for just you and your husband.


Wise words indeed. In the very beginning it will be almost impossible, because of the near-constant physical demands of a baby. But "me time" and "couple time" are vital for the happiness and mental health of all concerned; don't wait too long to make time for each of those. Can't have a happy baby without a happy mom.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Geoff and Susan for the advice. I hope the adjustment phase is smooth because I have been an emotional rollercoaster the rest of the time. I will definitely take your advice to heart and use it. I want a baby but being the good mom/wife thing seems like the harder part. I will have to work hard because I want to do the best job I possibly can.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Wow 25 weeks must have been very scary! Your daughter must have been so tiny, how long did she have to stay in the hospital?Was she in there Past your original due date? I'm glad all turned out well but at the time it must have been so scary. I couldn't imagine making that drive in labor and uncertainty.
> I complain alot about the length of time and I feel like I have been pregnant forever now and I still have a bit left but I know I would have been terrified to go into labor super early.


Yes, I was terrified, but almost ten years has passed and other than lung and weight (too thin) problems she is really healthy. She got out of the hospital early, but she did stay 89 days, and I was off work for only four weeks so when I went back to work I would go to Houston everyday after I got off of work at 8PM stayed about three hours then drove home around 1 AM get home at 3 go to bed, get up, go to work and start all over!  It was crazy... she was very tiny, my hubby's wedding ring fit on her thigh... when she got out of the hospital it still fit over her hand... I know we are extremely Blessed! Glad you are not too uncomfortable,hang in there...Hey, maybe Pat will have my Madison's b-day!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I want a baby but being the good mom/wife thing seems like the harder part.


Don't forget being a good kool, too  -- "me time" IS important, and it is NOT selfish to take a little time just for yourself sometimes, even if infrequently. Half an hour of uninterrupted reading, a nap, a pedicure, a coffee date with a friend without the kids along -- these are moments you'll need for sanity, and they won't happen unless you _make_ them happen.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Thanks Geoff and Susan for the advice. I hope the adjustment phase is smooth because I have been an emotional rollercoaster the rest of the time. I will definitely take your advice to heart and use it. I want a baby but being the good mom/wife thing seems like the harder part. I will have to work hard because I want to do the best job I possibly can.


Kool, you have what it takes, I just know it... You need love, compassion, patience and lots of support... and sounds like you have all of these already, just don't try to do it all, take advantage of offers to help, when you are finally resting at night and don't have to worry about folding those clothes because someone else already did it, you will feel so good.... oh and sanitizing all those bottles and pacifiers, seems like nothing until you are looking for one... and & they are waiting in the dishwasher, for the thing to be turned on!  You will do fine, I have faith in you, you will be terrific, just take care of Kool too!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi All, 

Ok so I go to the Doctor today for a baby appointment.

Please pray everything is fine and normal with the baby and that all goes well in these last few stages of pregnancy and childbirth. It should be all fine just thought it couldn't hurt to pray. 

Also please say a prayer that maybe today we are progressing into early un-active labor stages. I don't want to go overdue (unless the baby needs the extra time of course) So hopefully something is moving along down there!

Thanks for sticking with me along this journey Kb friends!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope everything will go well. (I'm sure it will though.)

What is un-active labor stages?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I hope the adjustment phase is smooth because I have been an emotional rollercoaster the rest of the time. I will definitely take your advice to heart and use it. I want a baby but being the good mom/wife thing seems like the harder part. I will have to work hard because I want to do the best job I possibly can.


Loved the "Hormone Ride" of pregnancy. NOT! I can tell from your posts that you will be a wonderful mother. Making time for yourself and your husband will be a challenge at first. IYou are a creative woman and I am sure you and your husband will figure things out. It's nice to be part of a team working towards common goals.

Yesterday I did some work regarding my husband's diagnosis and my own fears. God spoke to me and said "I am here. I am with you. I am in control." These words are true for all of us. Faith casts out fear. So be assured that God is here, God is with you and God is in control.

I am so excited and happy about your baby. I can hardly wait for him to get here, to see the photos and to hear your love and excitement. It is kind of like being a voyeur but in a good way!

May God continue to richly bless you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm praying for you.  I'm sure baby will come soon, and be perfect.  

I wish I was in your shoes right now...but I'm just now starting second trimester.  


((((HUGS))))!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Kool, 
Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pictures! He is amazing! 
Forgive me if this was answered... what names are you considering? 

My sister in law just gave birth to our little nephew Maxwell last week. He's the first, so we plan to spoil the hell out of him. My husband and I were in the gift shop and I was going crazy with the cute little T-shirts when he said : "Hol! We haven't even met him yet! Let's go upstairs first. Shirts and gifts second!"
I gave him a look and told him to grab a balloon and sure enough, he grabbed the BIGGEST balloon possible. We barely fit in the elevator! 

I hope that all is well and wish you the best!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I hope everything will go well. (I'm sure it will though.)
> 
> What is un-active labor stages?


I will spoiler block incase anyone is uncomfortable with the baby words/procedures  Just in case!

Un-active labor is like,


Spoiler



thinning and softening of the cervix


 and also


Spoiler



dialating


 but no contractions and the baby isn't actually coming. Its just your body would just be getting things ready for when the actual labor comes.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Yesterday I did some work regarding my husband's diagnosis and my own fears. God spoke to me and said "I am here. I am with you. I am in control." These words are true for all of us. Faith casts out fear. So be assured that God is here, God is with you and God is in control.
> 
> I am so excited and happy about your baby. I can hardly wait for him to get here, to see the photos and to hear your love and excitement. It is kind of like being a voyeur but in a good way!
> 
> May God continue to richly bless you.


I hope your husbands health gets better and good news is ahead. I agree though God is always there even when we dont see it or understand. Thank you for the kind words and encouragment. I can't wait either!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm praying for you. I'm sure baby will come soon, and be perfect.
> 
> I wish I was in your shoes right now...but I'm just now starting second trimester.
> 
> ((((HUGS))))!


Thank you!! X0X0.. you will be to my stage before you even know it. I feel like this has flew by! I'm getting pretty anxious now though!

I will continue to pray for your baby and pregnancy as well Never!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> Kool,
> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pictures! He is amazing!
> Forgive me if this was answered... what names are you considering?
> 
> ...


Thanks you sound like us in Febuary! My sister had the first grandbaby in our family (first neice for me) it was the first baby we have had around in 15 years so we were all in crazy baby spoiling mode! Then my baby is the first grandson and he is coming along only 6months after her and we will have one of each in the family! We are all on cloud 9 with both babys!!

Oh we are naming him Patrick Josepg (just calling him Pat) he is named after my husband.

Congrats on baby Maxwell he sounds perfect and very well loved!!! x0x0


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Thank you!! X0X0.. you will be to my stage before you even know it. I feel like this has flew by! I'm getting pretty anxious now though!
> 
> I will continue to pray for your baby and pregnancy as well Never!


Thank you, that means a lot to me. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, today is Sunday -- already.  I have a lot to do today -- go to work for 2 or 3 hours, have lunch with a dear friend who is moving back to Omaha and then laundry so I can begin packing for our trip to Rochester.  We'll probably be gone about a week -- but it feels like I will miss a lot in that period of time.

Kool, you remain in my prayers.  You are such a good li'l mommy.  The last month is always uncomfortable.  I trust that you are fine and that you feel good as you approach the last turn.  

Never, you are just beginning your journey.  I know all will go well with you and your baby.  I am in your corner, praying for you and your baby and trusting that God will bless you.

It is so much fun to think about these new babies coming into the world.  Thank you both for sharing your journeys with us.  It brings back memories of good time, but most important babies bring such hope and joy, whether they are mine or yours.  

Take care.  Hopefully I'll be able to keep track on the 'business' computer at the motel.  

Big Hugs and Kisses to both of you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Tippy, I couldn't have picked a better group of people to share my journey with.  You are all my virtual family, so the baby will have lots of virtual aunts and uncles.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Well said never! 

Thanks Tippy so much! I am so glad to have people that have never met me care and give such kind words of advice and encouragement. Your family is your family and you expect them to be there when you need them to lean on and support you but it is a special bonus when you can come across such wonderful group of people to share this journey with and be so supportive and nice. 

Thank you all!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I went to the Doctor yesterday. I have weekly appointments now. Everything was good, baby is doing great. He's moving around a bit still even though his room is getting a bit too small for him at this point. 

The Dr. said I was progressing good.


Spoiler



I was 2cm dilated and 50% thinned/effaced


 <--- Used spoiler incase any1 wanted to skip the details  I am having a few other


Spoiler



gory (but healthy/normal) side effects


 but i will leave those out completely. I just think they mean I am getting closer to labor just a little by little.

I am due Aug.19th but the Dr. said he could definitely see me getting my baby a bit sooner than that! YAY!! I am so excited, even one day sooner seeing his little face sounds perfect to me!

So far I am still feeling great, a little tired at times but no pains whatsoever and other than being FAT  (33 lbs fatter to be exact) I can't complain at all. I go again next thursday and I will update again if there is any progress...I am so excited at how close this is actually getting!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

So good to hear both of you are doing well. You'll be meeting him in person any day now.   You'll be relieved to have your stomach back soon. lol.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Shizu said:


> So good to hear both of you are doing well. You'll be meeting him in person any day now.  You'll be relieved to have your stomach back soon. lol.


I enjoyed sharing for a bit but you are right I will be glad!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I was so relieved to be able to sleep any way I want.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so excited for you.  The last 30 days always seemed to drag on forever.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Well said never!
> 
> Thanks Tippy so much! I am so glad to have people that have never met me care and give such kind words of advice and encouragement. Your family is your family and you expect them to be there when you need them to lean on and support you but it is a special bonus when you can come across such wonderful group of people to share this journey with and be so supportive and nice.
> 
> Thank you all!


We want you to feel supported.
Encouraged.
This is exciting for you and for us.
Just know that you ARE loved.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm so glad you are almost there.  I can't wait to see your new baby outside of a U/S.  I'm so addicted to A Baby Story on t.v. right now...I just can't wait to have my baby.    Yesterday I reached my 2nd trimester, so I'm 14 weeks....last year I lost my baby on this date (only 9 weeks along) so this is a huge milestone!  I'm so excited for you.  (((HUGS))).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats, Neversleeps!

Kool, please keep us posted! 

I'm so excited for both of you


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations!  My first baby was due on Aug. 19 and he came into this world at 05:45 am on the 19th.  He will be 18 this year, and going off to college.  Enjoy your baby, they grow up too quickly.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> I'm so excited for you. The last 30 days always seemed to drag on forever.
> deb


Yes I agree, I think its because everyday you wake up and think Ok maybe today is the day! But really its not for another 2-3 weeks lol


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> We want you to feel supported.
> Encouraged.
> This is exciting for you and for us.
> Just know that you ARE loved.
> ...


I feel the love and excitement! Thank you all for being here with me through this.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Oh wow, I'm so glad you are almost there. I can't wait to see your new baby outside of a U/S. I'm so addicted to A Baby Story on t.v. right now...I just can't wait to have my baby.  Yesterday I reached my 2nd trimester, so I'm 14 weeks....last year I lost my baby on this date (only 9 weeks along) so this is a huge milestone! I'm so excited for you. (((HUGS))).


I am sorry for the loss of your other baby at this time last year. It must be very hard and something I could not imagine. I am glad this year you have something more positive to look forward to, it does not replace what happened but this baby would not have been otherwise so for that you are thankful. My sister lost her first baby at 8 weeks and got pregnant with my neice only a few months after, and my neice is such a blessing to us now.
I think you are so strong to get through that and continue on to another pregnancy with faith.

You sound like an amazing mother, and I am glad to hear (in the prayer thread) that your son does not have diabetes and that he is doing much better!

Congrats on your 2nd trimester! Each milestone is huge when adding up to the final prize! I can't wait to share my pictures here and then pretty soon after that we will be looking at yours!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Congrats, Neversleeps!
> 
> Kool, please keep us posted!
> 
> I'm so excited for both of you


Susan I will be updating with each small detail. I am getting a little over-excited now and every detail seems monumental. 



Karen said:


> Congratulations! My first baby was due on Aug. 19 and he came into this world at 05:45 am on the 19th. He will be 18 this year, and going off to college. Enjoy your baby, they grow up too quickly.


Thank you Karen, anytime on or before Aug 19th is GREAT with me! Just hoping for no overdue but out of my control at this point. Congrats on your son going off to College, I can't even imagine that far ahead. I will still feel like he's my little baby and he shouldnt be leaving so soon!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Susan I will be updating with each small detail. I am getting a little over-excited now and every detail seems monumental.


Every detail IS monumental! 

Something else to think about... Many people intend to keep baby diaries and/or photo albums, chronicling each "first" as it happens, and then the busy reality overtakes them and the resolutions don't last past a few weeks (if that). But when you tell someone by email (as I did) about all these "monumental events", or post them online, you have a ready-made baby diary!! Just be sure to set your email to keep copies of everything you send, and bookmark the threads here, and then when you have time much later you can print it all out and smile at it all over again.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Every detail IS monumental!
> 
> Something else to think about... Many people intend to keep baby diaries and/or photo albums, chronicling each "first" as it happens, and then the busy reality overtakes them and the resolutions don't last past a few weeks (if that). But when you tell someone by email (as I did) about all these "monumental events", or post them online, you have a ready-made baby diary!! Just be sure to set your email to keep copies of everything you send, and bookmark the threads here, and then when you have time much later you can print it all out and smile at it all over again.


O my gosh that is a great idea! I would have never even thought of something like that as a way to track/keep my baby diary.

Thanks for the PERFECT idea Susan!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Karen said:


> Congratulations! My first baby was due on Aug. 19 and he came into this world at 05:45 am on the 19th. He will be 18 this year, and going off to college. Enjoy your baby, they grow up too quickly.


That they do.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> O my gosh that is a great idea! I would have never even thought of something like that as a way to track/keep my baby diary.
> 
> Thanks for the PERFECT idea Susan!


Glad you like it, hope it works for you! I did it accidentally  A couple of people gave me journals and baby diary books, and when DD was about a year old I was feeling sad at not having kept up with ANY of that stuff. Then I realized that with family/friends spread out everywhere, I had been sending out updates on everything all along, and just needed to splice them all together.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah maybe like the 1st of every month or every 3 months I can go back and gather up all pictures,emails,etc that ive sent in that time frame and compose it all together. Perfect idea!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Another good idea is to take a picture on say the 1st of every month for the first year and put that in the baby book. Amazing the changes that have occurred over that year.

For my daughter is was the first day of school. A tradition we continued thru high school and on her first day of college. She went to college 30 miles from home so I was able to go over and get the picture. My daughter graduated from college in 2004 and she is still my baby.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen kool for a while so I was just wondering where is she. Did baby come early or she is just busy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good question. Kool, check in and let us know how things are going!

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kool has not been on the boards since August 4.
One can only assume.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've sent her a PM.  I've been wondering, and worrying a little, about her too.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Kool has not been on the boards since August 4.
> One can only assume.


I've been checking everyday...so I'm guessing she had the baby.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Never, I hope that's the case and she's just been too busy to check in.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Still nothing from Kool  I'm trying very hard not to be worried.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts, I am going to assume that she is too happy to be bothered with us and when she comes down off cloud 9, she will come say hi to this group of "really extended" family-types here.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm with you Geoff - happy positive thoughts


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Geoff.  I'm sure you're right.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Technology sure has come a long way.  My pics of my two kids are not that clear and detailed.  Can you give the baby the middle name Kindle? Congrats.  I feel like we are all having the baby along with you.  It's so exciting...thanks for sharing. 

Hope all is ok; has anyone heard back from PM'ing kool?  I'm starting to panic.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I always go with no news is good news...Thinking happy thoughts about you Kool...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the prayers and well wishes. As of August 5th at 6:39 am I am a MOM!! My baby angel came 14days early!! 
I am sorry for not checking back in sooner with the good news, I have been swamped. But I am so blessed and thrilled we could not have asked for an easier more peaceful birth! 

But here are all the details,

On Aug.4th around 4pm I took a nap and I woke up around 6pm with a bad "stomach ache" I was with my mom and 2 of my sisters so I tried to explain the stomach ache to my mom. I figured it was nothing because I had 15 days left and felt totally fine up until that point. My mom said "it might be contractions, take a shower and see if it still hurts." So after I got out of the shower I said "nope it went away" (because the pains would keep going away every few mins lol) 

My mom wanted to go to the hospital just in case but I said NO lets just go out to dinner, I am fine. Because I thought it was probably fake pains and I would sit at the hosp. for 2or3 hours and still get sent home. So then on our way to the restaurant I said "this stomach ache is starting to hurt really bad" and I KNEW it wasn't fake, and I knew it wasn't a stomach ache.  We both realized it was definitely contractions. So my mom started to time them and they were about 4 mins apart. We made a u-turn (skipper dinner  ) and went to the hospital. 

At about 8pm they monitored me for about an hour and said I was definitely in labor and decided to keep me. Around 9pm I got a room and IMMEDIATELY asked for epidural. They started my i.v and then around 9:30pm I got my epidural and that was the last time I felt any pain from then on. I am all for women that choose a natural birth but I couldn't have been anymore more thrilled or ecstatic with my pain options. It was wonderful and I am VERY grateful to modern medicine!!!  

So from then on I slept peacefully except for the nurses and checkups etc. But I progressed great all throughout the night and at about 6:15am it was time to push. This was nothing like I expected, (nothing like in the movies) I was completely relaxed. No screaming or cursing   I felt great, and at 6:39 am he was born!! 

I could not believe the feelings and emotions that I felt at that time and even now to remember it back seems like a dream. He is perfect and I am so thankful for this ANGEL that God has given me!! I can't even believe he is mine and that he is really here! 

He was 6lbs 1ounce and 19 inches long. We are a huge family of BIG babies so he seems like a peanut to all of us, but I just call him my tiny man!   

He was great for the first 2days and we were supposed to go home on the 8th but then his weight dropped to 5lbs 7ounces (which was normal) but they wanted him to stay and be monitored since he was 14days early. So then we had an extra 3day (72 hours) monitor/evaluation stay in the NICU. But his weight went back up to 5lbs 10 ozs. and we were released. 

He is totally healthy and perfect and we are both doing GREAT!! God blessed me with a perfect birth and an even more perfect baby!! I loved the entire experience and would go through it all again in a HEARBEAT! It was so beautiful and all of the minor complants I felt before seem like nothing now.

I think childbirth is truly a miracle and I want to say Thank you to everyone for every single thought and prayer! It all went to the right place and I cant even describe in words how blessed I feel now. I am even thankful during the sleepless nights!   

I will update with pics asap!! Thanks again to every in this extended family Baby Pat loves and appreciates you all as much as I do!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS.  I am so happy and relieved that everything is fine.  Can't wait to see some pics.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> CONGRATULATIONS. I am so happy and relieved that everything is fine. Can't wait to see some pics.
> deb


Thanks Deb, I can't believe it. He is 12 days old now and I still just stare at him for hours because I am amazed! Thank you for the congrats, pics will be next


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulation Kool !!  

I knew it. lol. So glad both of you are doing okay. Will be waiting for the pictures.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What wonderful news!!!  And thanks for the play-by-play - some of us will never have children, but always want the scoop.

Now, we want to see pics of your beautiful baby!!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Congratulation Kool !!
> 
> I knew it. lol. So glad both of you are doing okay. Will be waiting for the pictures.





F1Wild said:


> What wonderful news!!! And thanks for the play-by-play - some of us will never have children, but always want the scoop.
> 
> Now, we want to see pics of your beautiful baby!!!


Thank you both, my play by play could have been toned down a bit lol, I apologize for being so long winded. But I just can't help it. I find myself stopping strangers and telling them " Hi, I just had my baby. Do you want to see him?" LOL, I hope that wears off before hes old enough to be embarrassed of me  

But seriously thank you both! I love everyone here so much and we are all so lucky to have each other


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

*PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations and all best wishes.  I'm another one here who never had kids and live vicariously through others.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations! What wonderful news...

Now...what's his name? Or are you just calling him "Perfect Baby"?  

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

WOW!


Just sayin.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations on the little man. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Kool!  Woohoo!

You called him "Baby Pat"--it's Patrick?  We want pics!!!!

I'm glad he had a smooth entrance into the world and now you get to hold him!

Betsy


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Blessings to you all. May he live long and prosper.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats Mommy Kool!
I am glad that everything went well for you and your tiny man.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Kool. When you went missing on the boards for a few days, I figured you'd had the baby. Glad all is well and you're enjoying your tiny miracle. Now, as others have said, "Pictures, please!"


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kool - how wonderful and thank you for your play by play!  You would not believe how many comments were made about your absence, so we did miss you and the baby.  If you don't know how cyber Aunts and Uncles are you will know now.

Congrats!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooray!  Congratulations Kool!  I'm so glad everything went well and your perfect little man is here.  

Note to future Kindleboard Moms-to-be (Neversleeps are you listening?) - add a post to your KB friends to the call (post) list so someone can let us know (when you are too busy recuperating and oogling your new addition to to join us)...waiting 2 weeks to find out we have a new "nephew" was torture!  Can't wait to see pictures.  What great news to start the day.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations Kool!  My "babies" are 16 & 18(tomorrow) & they still amaze me!  Enjoy!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad all went well, you both are healthy and we need to see pictures! (I may be a guy, doesn't mean I don't like to SEE babies)


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm glad everything went so well for you. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kool,  you had us worried  --  and now very happy to hear this good news.  I think you'll be on "staring" duty for a few more months....  

Even if it takes you a while to get pics posted here, at least TAKE a lot of them!  

Congratulations to you, and welcome to Baby Pat!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats!! Welcome to the world baby Pat!

Melissa


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Kool...Your birth story is beautiful.  Don't be apologizing about having an epidural...If you went natural you still would have gotten the same prize in the end.  Congratulations on your little boy!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations! ....and, I think epidurals are a most wondrous invention, too.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Congratulations! ....and, I think epidurals are a most wondrous invention, too.


Wish they had them when I had my kids...I would have paid a million bucks for an epidural...just saying!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Wish they had them when I had my kids...I would have paid a million bucks for an epidural...just saying!


Me too.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations, Kool!!!  Such a blessing that he is healthy and strong!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats, how exciting!  I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful baby.  So glad your labor went smooth.  Wish I could do it the same way, but my body makes c-section neccessary.    I can't wait to be in your shoes.  (((Hugs))).


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations Mama!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats kool !!!! ​


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yippeeeee
Break out the margaritas!!! (None for you if you are breastfeeding...lol.)
Congratulations...Glad Mom and Baby are healthy. (You scared us) Looking forward to pictures.  Middle Name:  Kindle


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Great news, Miss Kool.  I sent your post on to someone on vacation who has been asking about you.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!  I'm so glad that everything went well for you - I was thinking about you and said a prayer for you just this morning.  I know you're very busy, but please do post pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations.







Love him always. Babies are the biggest miracles and the emotions you feel are so strong. Thanks for the update. I loved the play by play. By the way, way back when I was having babies, they knocked me out completely with my first one and I slept through the birth. Wouldn't let them do it for the 2nd one. I think that the epidurals are a wonderful thing.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations, Kool!  We can certainly understand you being too busy to post here.  

Enjoy this time & cuddle & play as much as you can.  My "baby" turned 22 today - the time flies by.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

We want pictures, we want pictures!
Congratulations to Mom and baby and daddy too.
Paula ny


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations Kool.  I was wondering when I hadn't seen you around late at night.  What a wonderful way to keep you off KB.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations Koolmnbv and family!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations! So glad to hear that everything went well!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats Kool!!  What a wonderful time for you and your beautiful baby boy!!  Enjoy this time as it will go by way too fast.  My babies are 33 & 29 respectively and now I have 5 beautiful grandbabies ages 6, 8, 10, 11 & 12 and was fortunate enough to see everyone of the above born!  7 births and I remember them all like they happened yesterday, nothing more exciting or special.  Please show us pictures when you can, also make sure you rest when the baby is resting.  Keep in touch.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank You all for the all the congrats!! Yes his name is Patrick Joseph and we call him Pat (or Baby Pat because his dad is Pat also)

*Very first pics of Pat*


















*Pics a few days later*


















*Baby Pat's 1st pro pics*

















*My favorite pro pic*

I hope you all love him as much as I do!! I cant believe he is here and mine! Now just adjusting to life with a perfect baby, life is good right now! Thanks aagain everyone for the congrats and prayers!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pictures
He's a handsome lad.  Ya did good.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Great pictures
> He's a handsome lad. Ya did good.


Thank you so much! I was up doing a 3am feeding and thought I'd pop on and update with pics real quick because I don't know where my days have been going. At night im tired but at least thats the only time its calm and quiet, but its all good I am loving every minute.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What wonderful pictures! Thanks so much for sharing. He's a beautiful baby...I am glad you are so happy. I remember those feelings well and like others have said, the time flies by. Enjoy every minute!

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. He is so cute. Mom's job is 24/7 and you'll be busy and tired but the time flies by so fast like others said. Enjoy!! And take lots of pictures.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful and handsome all in one package!  Congratulations and God bless you and your family!

Kathy in NC


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Might want to look into getting him a bigger bear, that one looks kinda small.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

What a cutie-patootie, just perfect.  New baby pictures make baby lust rear its head even though my youngest is 26!  Enjoy and pamper yourself every chance you get.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

How cute!  It only gets better.  Trust me.  My little girl is going to be 11 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, he's BEAUTIFUL!  Congratulations...how I love that cuddle up and sleep on my chest stage...ah, memories


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations Kool, your little man is adorable!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

That is one beautiful son you two have. Congratulations!!!

(Hi Mini Dude!!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Baby Pat lookin good.

Kool. Take good care of yourself as well as the little one.

Don't get overwhelmed.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Kool...He is just too precious!!!  Enjoy


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

welcome to the world baby pat 
sylvia


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh what a cutie!  Congratulations  -


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh yes, getting up at 3am to feed and clean. Fun stuff coming right up!! lol


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats!  And welcome to the kindle boards, Baby Pat!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Thank You all for the all the congrats!! Yes his name is Patrick Joseph and we call him Pat (or Baby Pat because his dad is Pat also)
> 
> *Very first pics of Pat*
> 
> ...


Your baby is beautiful. He is so cute. Love the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

He is even cuter than your "before" pictures!

Thanks for sharing and don't forget to keep sending us pictures!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

congrats he is Beautiful


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Awwwww, Kool, he's beautiful!  Thanks for sharing your pictures. Keep 'em coming!  

Take care of yourself, enjoy both your time with him and those precious few quiet times each day. As others have said, he will grow up before your very eyes, so cherish your time with him.

Congratulations again!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful baby. Give him lots of hugs.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Aaaawwww....I miss those days.  I want one.
Congrats; he's perfect.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

He's so cute! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, what a sweet, precious little boy!  Enjoy him - they grow up so fast!

As an aside, you look nothing like I've pictured you!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh...how absolutely adorable!!!  Thank you so much for taking time out of your very busy days to give us a sneek peak at your cutey.  

deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw, kool!!  Baby Pat is precious and you and Pat are incredibly lucky!!  Enjoy him...and get some sleep!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to Baby Pat.

Take care of yourself, don't try to do everything let your husband help. Sleep when he sleeps if you can and enjoy every moment, they go so fast.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Your baby is very cute.  The little man already shows some personality.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

How beautiful he is , congrats Mama


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What great pics!  Isn't it amazing how much of his personality is visible right from the beginning?

Enjoy the time.... take lots of pics...  try to get some sleep!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you all, your advice to sleep when he sleeps and take other people up on there offers to help is VERY SMART!! I am learning that much very quickly  

Sometimes I just don't want to let loose of him for 5 seconds but I know it is neccessary just so that I can stay sane. LOL 

I am looking forward to all the moments ahead and cherishing these times happening right now. I do wish I could just press pause and keep him like this for a while, I am already noticing small changes   

Please everyone Keep us both in your prayers, for my marriage and to be a Good Great loving,caring patient mom and for Baby Pat to continue being my perfect angel! 

Love all you Kbers!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

marianner said:


> Oh, what a sweet, precious little boy! Enjoy him - they grow up so fast!
> 
> As an aside, you look nothing like I've pictured you!


Thank you and please dont let that hospital bed picture be your mental image of me from now on.   
I wanted to make sure I had his very first immediate pics for the memories but of course I think I have cleaned up a little better in previous times. LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Thank you and please dont let that hospital bed picture be your mental image of me from now on.
> I wanted to make sure I had his very first immediate pics for the memories but of course I think I have cleaned up a little better in previous times. LOL


You'll just have to post another pic of you and baby Pat so we know what both of you look like now!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Had to go back and look at the wonderful pictures again this morning and realized I forgot to mention, "Look at all of Baby Pat's hair!!!"  My son was practically bald when he was born (and becoming so again at 26!)  Can you tell what color his eyes are going to be?  More pictures when you have time (ha, ha) would be great.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The pictures (all of them) are beautiful and a most precious collection of memories.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Grats and woohoo... =)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Thank you and please dont let that hospital bed picture be your mental image of me from now on.
> I wanted to make sure I had his very first immediate pics for the memories but of course I think I have cleaned up a little better in previous times. LOL


No worries, I have pictures of myself in the hospital bed, too


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Do my CancerChick pics count.  IMO, I was quite fetching.  Hahahahaha!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats on the little one.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So glad you are both doing well. Congratulations.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, he's is so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, Little Pat is one handsome boy!!  Ya did a good job, Mom!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone, I never pictured myself as ever actually being "mom" and I still need to keep pinching myself. 

Thanks for the Congrats all. More pictures soon.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

He's cute!  Congrats!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

4 more days until "Baby's 1st Christmas"...post more pics.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww what a little cutie pie. What a wonderful Christmas this will be for you!!


----------

